# What do u prefer to name a German shepherd?



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Is it more difficult for a dog to come if they have 3 syllables or more? Someday when I get a German shepherd I want to name them after anime characters or Pokemon such as

Gaara
Kurama
Neji
Entei
Moltres
Lugia
Zekrom
Charizard
Blastoise
Igneel
Akamaru
Lucy
Juvia
Sakura
Shikaku
Bee (killer bee)
Shippo
Articuno
Zapdos
Natsu
Madara
Sasuke
Sarutobi
Naruto 
Renji
Goku
Vegeta
Piccolo
Shenron 
Pikachu
and maybe others 

Non anime names

Zorro
Lobo
Zeus
Koda
Teeka
Riley
Marley
Sirius
Nico 
and maybe others


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

the shorter the name the easier it is for them


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Not only do dogs have no trouble at all with multiple syllables, they also know they have more than one name. For example, my dog Gus knows he is: Gus Guster Gooster Gussy Gusty and The Gustinator. 

All my pets have multiple terms of endearment that they respond to both individually and as a group. 

My oldest dog, Peanut, who is kind of a doggie genius, has the biggest vocabulary. I do suspect that her meanings are more complicated than mine. For example, the word "cheeseburger" simply means a certain food to me, but I am pretty sure to Peanut it means "Oh boy let's ride in the car just me and mom and I get a bite of a yummy thing and all the other dogs are going to be SO jealous YAY!"


----------



## bryant88 (Jan 22, 2013)

Zeus


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

My girl is Apache, but I call her patchy.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Zeus, Thor, Odin <--- You will see one of these three posted in 5 weeks!!!

Its one of the strong and to some people intimidating breeds... I am giving my dog a strong name... I can't wait to walk down the street with my THOR lol. I am short too so my dog is going to look like a horse next to me =) ahhh we better start training early!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i agree. my dog responds to Loki and to German Shepherd Dog.



Muneraven said:


> Not only do dogs have no trouble at all with multiple syllables, they also know they have more than one name. For example, my dog Gus knows he is: Gus Guster Gooster Gussy Gusty and The Gustinator.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I think 2 syllable or less names are nicer for you. It would be hard to say a lot of those, though I am also a Naruto fan and pokemon is cool. I like Gaara and Negi.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@mego Neji died .


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl knows both her first name and her full name.

Sometimes she doesn't respond unless I use her full name.

I try to use German names if the dog isn't already named when I get it.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Personally I prefer shorter names, but IMHO it all boils down to if you're happy with the name or not, my opinion shouldn't count. All the Hooligans have their given names, nicknames, etc and they know their different names that I call them.

As far as voting for the names you listed, I like Bee, Lucy, Lobo and Nico best (Bee (for a bitch) a shade more than the other three).


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I have only ever named one dog,Daisy and even though her AKC papers should have said Pricess Daisy they just read Daisy. I liked Harold Robbins novels.I am changing Cheverily to to Chevrolet ,Chevy for short as we live in Lordstwon ,home of the Chevy Cruze. Thunder is jokingly called Thunder of the East,she is from the east coast.If I ever get to name a dog I have mostly boy names Dhugal (Voyageur series) ,Conor (Conor Larkins from Trinity one of my favorite books) and Lancalot (yeah the knights and the table thing). All three characters were fiercily loyal just Dhugal was dumb loyal. Besides love to have a dog named Doogie. Have to say would love a dog named Wilhelm with a call name of of Will.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Wolfy Dog is his nick name but when we are training I use his real name. I decided to name him with a friendly sounding name as I wanted people to know that he was not as intimidating as he would look as an adult.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Lucy is my sister's name, and I miss her very much. So, I decided to call my dog Lucy. If you were your father, what would you call yourself?


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

Yoschi came with his name... apparently it's a fairly common German dog name. I would have never thought of it, but it suits him well... we love it! 
For our Goldendoodle we googled top doodle names and found "Bailey" it suits him as well


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

My input: Piccolo is a god!


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@TommyB681 Piccolo was a name of a Dragon Ball Z character.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Mine have all come prenamed....I think the last one I named was in 1985 because breeders tend to have their litter names "xx" vom breederkennelname etc.

I just wound up with the name they "came with" and it kind of stuck on me.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@*jocoyn* When the day comes which is a pain to wait I'll name my German shepherd 1 of these names! Unless I get a rescue and he/she has a name I might keep the name.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I like names with a good meaning. Alexis is a derivative of Alexander which means "protector of man". Donovan is Celtic for "strong fighter". Dejavu, well, I swear I have seen that before.  Unika (aka Nike) meant "unique". 

I have also used names from J.R.R. Tolkien. Vala's registered name is Balien. Both mean the same thing in the two forms of the Elfin language, "one with power". Elena means "of the stars". 

For training I prefer two syllables so tend to either shorten their names (Deja, Vala, Lena) or use a different call name (Vala instead of Balien or Nike instead of Unika). I also don't want something difficult to say though the German judges did tend to butcher Vala's (Balien) name.


----------



## awmp (Feb 20, 2013)

"Ruger", my Soldiers named my german shepherd that served as our unit mascot as well


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I think if you're gonna name the dog a long name, you should have a short nickname for them.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Sh*t head or maybe, Sh*t for brains, lmao, , I have not decided how I would like to break that down yet LMAO . What about "Uno" that is a good name


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

harmony said:


> Sh*t head or maybe, Sh*t for brains, lmao, , I have not decided how I would like to break that down yet LMAO . What about "Uno" that is a good name


Lol. I find myself calling mine sh*thead as well

I prefer the more traditional German names like Lukas or Lutz but my dog already knows his name real well so I couldn't change it.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If I want my dog to come I say "come" or "hier" so it's not a problem anyway. Bianca has three syllables and my dog never had a problem with it... She had the name before I got her though so I didn't choose it. I had considered shortening it to Anka/Anca or changing it altogether, but I ended up leaving it Bianca.


----------

